# Oberstdorf Marathon (Feneberg) 2017



## Deleted 329784 (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

Ich überlege dieses Jahr am Oberstdorf (Feneberg) Marathon teilzunehmen.
Weil ich aber noch nicht oft an solchen Events teilgenommen haben, würde ich mich deutlich wohler fühlen wenn ich die Strecke, im Rahmen einer gemütlichen Tagestour bzw. als Training, vorab abfahren könnte.

Jetzt steht leider auf der Website des Marathons folgendes:
_"Aus gegebenem Anlass müssen wir dringend darauf hinweisen, dass Teilstücke des MTB-Marathons über Gründstücke mit landwirtschaftlicher Nutzung gehen. Die Grundstückseigentümer erlauben uns am Renntag darüber zu fahren, jedoch ist es ausdrücklich nicht gestattet im Vorfeld oder nach dem Wettkampf diese Strecken zu befahren. Zuwiderhandlungen gefährden unseren Mountainbike Marathon!_"*
*
Welche Bereiche sind hier zu meiden? Hat jemand villeicht eine alternative Trainingsroute in der die kritischen Bereiche umfahren bzw. ersetzt werden?
http://www.mtb-marathon.de/strecken/extrem-marathon-63-km-2200-hm.html

Danke schonmal

MfG


----------



## homerjay (21. Juli 2017)

Am besten gehst Du vor Ort beim Heckmair ins Radgeschäft und fragst dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 329784 (22. Juli 2017)

Also, ich hab mir mal die Strecke auf der Karte ein bisschen genauer angeschaut. Das scheinen mir ganz normale, auch touristisch genutzte Wege zu sein?! Nur der Weg am Freibergsee könnte offiziell ein reiner Fußgängerweg sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Da bin ich nämlich letztens vom Kanzelwand-Ausflug mal langef... schoben.


----------



## FatAlbert (23. Juli 2017)

Sorry, aber aus den Karten kann man das nicht erkennen. Klar geht auch in Oberstdorf ein Großteil über Forststraßen und Wege aber es gibt Verbindungsstücke, die für Biker tabu sein sollten. Wenn man die GPX-Daten in Komoot importiert, sieht man auch, dass sich die Rennstrecke gar nicht als Tour planen lässt.

Auf diesem Video kann man erkennen, dass z.B. bei 2:50 oder ab 6:55 über Wiesen mit landwirtschaftlcher Nutzung gefahren wird. Ich vermute der Besitzer gibt da am Renntag nur deshalb sein OK, weil das Rennen so spät im Jahr ist und damit nach der Vegetationsperiode liegt.
Auch den wurzeligen Wanderweg bei 5:05 würde ich nicht befahren, sondern bestenfalls schieben, weil es sonst zu Konflikten mit den Wanderern kommt.





Wenn der Veranstalter das schon so deutlich auf seine Homepage schreibt, dann kann man das schon glauben. Gebt den Kritikern keinen Anlass, auch noch den Oberstdorf Marathon plattzumachen!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Juli 2017)

Wenn der Veranstalter das schon so deutlich auf seine Homepage schreibt, dann kann man das schon glauben. Gebt den Kritikern keinen Anlass, auch noch den Oberstdorf Marathon plattzumachen![/QUOTE]

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzufügen!!!!


----------



## Stucka (23. Juli 2017)

Die Schlüsselstellen in Oberstdorf sind definitiv nicht die, die unter dem Jahr gesperrt sind. Diese Teilstrecken sind nur aufgrund Goodwill der Eigentümer und dem Verhandlungsgeschick vom Heckmair Andreas für den Marathon freigegeben. Deshalb unbedingt vor/nach dem Marathon respektieren.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juli 2017)

Was spricht dagegen, die Wege auf dem der Marathon verläuft vor dem Rennen zu befahren und die Wiesenabschnitte, für die eine Erlaubnis zum Befahren benötigt wird auszulassen?



FatAlbert schrieb:


> Auch den wurzeligen Wanderweg bei 5:05 würde ich nicht befahren, sondern bestenfalls schieben, weil es sonst zu Konflikten mit den Wanderern kommt.



Mit ein wenig Umsicht lassen sich Begegnungen mit Wanderern auch auf wurzeligen Wegen so gestalten, das es nicht zu Konflikten kommt.


----------



## Deleted 329784 (24. Juli 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, die Wege auf dem der Marathon verläuft vor dem Rennen zu befahren und die Wiesenabschnitte, für die eine Erlaubnis zum Befahren benötigt wird auszulassen?
> 
> 
> 
> Mit ein wenig Umsicht lassen sich Begegnungen mit Wanderern auch auf wurzeligen Wegen so gestalten, da es nicht zu Konflikten kommt.



Eben, sehe ich genauso.

Ich habe jetzt genauere Infos aus zuverlässiger Quelle, zu den Bereichen die man unbedingt umfahren muss. Wer sich dafür interessiert kann mich anschreiben. Ob sich dann noch eine sinnvolle Tour erstellen lässt, die ungefähr der Originalstrecke entspricht, muss sich noch zeigen.


----------



## ettan (10. September 2017)

Was wären denn für den Marathon die richtigen Reifen auf der Strecke?

Race King scheint mir zuwenig Profil zu haben, aber grobe wie Nobby Nic scheinen irgendwie auch zu viel. Kann leider die Strecke auch nicht abfahren und Fahrtechnik bei mir ist, na ja, "bescheiden"


----------



## Deleted 329784 (10. September 2017)

ettan schrieb:


> Was wären denn für den Marathon die richtigen Reifen auf der Strecke?
> 
> Race King scheint mir zuwenig Profil zu haben, aber grobe wie Nobby Nic scheinen irgendwie auch zu viel. Kann leider die Strecke auch nicht abfahren und Fahrtechnik bei mir ist, na ja, "bescheiden"



Bin die Strecke abgefahren bis auf die wenigen, kurzen, gesperrten Teilabschnitte, die sich übrigens recht einfach umfahren lassen. Unter der Woche auch kaum Behinderung durch Wanderer.

Teer, Kies, Schotter, Stock und Stein - alles ist vertreten auf der Strecke. Praktisch ein Streckenprofil wie jede Bergtour.

Eine konkrete Reifenempfehlung kann ich Dir nicht geben. Ich nehm mein Hardtail mit den abgefahrenen Rocketron und Racingralph  ;-)


----------



## ettan (10. September 2017)

Dann bin ich mit X-King 2.2 und Advantage 2.1 ganz gut dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 329784 (23. September 2017)

Gibt es an den Verpflegungsstationen eigentlich auch Essen?
Denn in der Ausschreibung ist nur von "Getränkestationen auf der Strecke" die Rede und in den Videos die ich gesehen habe, waren auch nur Getränke zu sehen. Muss man sich also selbst versorgen, bzw. ist dafür das "Maxim Nutrixxion Energiepaket" vom Starterpaket gedacht?


----------



## Stucka (23. September 2017)

erwarte nicht zuviel. Bananen, halbierte Balisto-Riegel, also nix Besonderes, Getränke sind ok. Das Energiepaket im Starterbeutel waren bisher immer 2 Gels und - meine ich noch zu wissen -


----------



## Stucka (23. September 2017)

1 Riegel. Im Ziel dann bisschen Fertigkuchen, Almdudler, Obst. Im Oberstdorf-Haus dann Nudeln (dazu lieber keine Aussage...)


----------



## Deleted 329784 (23. September 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> erwarte nicht zuviel. Bananen, halbierte Balisto-Riegel, also nix Besonderes, Getränke sind ok. Das Energiepaket im Starterbeutel waren bisher immer 2 Gels und - meine ich noch zu wissen -



Super, danke. Dann muss ich nix einpacken, Banane reicht mir ja schon.


----------



## Stucka (23. September 2017)

einen Energieschub vor dem Schlappold-Anstieg würde ich dringend empfehlen, da haben sich schon Schicksale am Berg abgespielt


----------



## Deleted 329784 (24. September 2017)

Joa, ein Notfallriegel/-gel ist immer an Bord.

Wo kann man in Oberstdorf eigentlich gut kostenfrei parken? Ich kenne da nur so wirklich die 5€/Tag Parkplätze. Oder wird es ausgewiesene Teilnehmerparkplätze geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (24. September 2017)

Um den Startbereich an sich gut Parkplätze kostenlos verfügbar, halt nicht zuuuu spät dran sein.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. September 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Um den Startbereich an sich gut Parkplätze kostenlos verfügbar, halt nicht zuuuu spät dran sein.



Hi Stucka


Ich fahre auch in Oberstdorf mit. Welche Uhrzeit meinst du bei deiner Antwort an_ Igelrad_ mit "nicht zu spät dran sein" so ungefähr ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Stucka (24. September 2017)

Also erfahrungsgemäß 90 Minuten vor dem Start Unterlagen holen, dann sind noch genügend Parkplätze direkt an der Location frei und dann in aller Ruhe bisschen warmkurbeln und Sprüche im Startblock klopfen...


----------



## Deleted 329784 (24. September 2017)

Aha, hier hat jemand meine Frage gelesen und gleich die Website aktualisiert ^^



> Parkplätze:
> Am Ortseingang steht allen Teilnehmern der P1 und P2 kostenfrei zur Verfügung. Jeder Teilnehmer bekommt mit der abschließenden Informations E-Mail einen Parkschein zum selber ausdrucken. Wir werden auch den kürzesten Weg zum Start-/Zielgelände ausschildern. Zum Download steht Euch auch die Oberstdorf Karte (rechts) zur Verfügung.



http://www.mtb-marathon.de/aktuelles/


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. September 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Also erfahrungsgemäß 90 Minuten vor dem Start Unterlagen holen, dann sind noch genügend Parkplätze direkt an der Location frei



Ahja gut - Danke. 



> und dann in aller Ruhe bisschen warmkurbeln und Sprüche im Startblock klopfen...



Jap Warmfahren ist  mir auch sehr wichtig - grade weil ich bei der Kurzstrecke mitfahre. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. September 2017)

@All:

Weiß jemand von euch wie weit die nächstgelegene, zugängliche Stelle im Wald an der 31er oder 49er Strecke so ca. vom Ziel entfernt ist ? (einzelne Bäume reichen auch - es braucht kein dichter Wald zu sein.  )

Ich möchte nämlich evtl. nach meinem Zieleinlauf noch bei der 31er bzw. 49er Strecke zuschauen und fotografieren.


Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Stucka (25. September 2017)

da musst nach der Zieldurchfahrt ein Stück zurückkurbeln bis zur Holzbrücke über die Stillach, ca. 3 Km würde ich mal schätzen, da kannsch ganz nette Bilder machen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. September 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> da musst nach der Zieldurchfahrt ein Stück zurückkurbeln bis zur Holzbrücke über die Stillach, ca. 3 Km würde ich mal schätzen, da kannsch ganz nette Bilder machen




Hi Stucka


Das klingt sehr gut. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. September 2017)

Hi Stucka




Stucka schrieb:


> da musst nach der Zieldurchfahrt ein Stück zurückkurbeln bis zur Holzbrücke über die Stillach, ca. 3 Km würde ich mal schätzen, da kannsch ganz nette Bilder machen



Noch eine Frage - das ist dann die letzte. 

Verläuft die 31 Km Runde* im Uhrzeigersinn *oder *gegen den Uhrzeigersinn *?

Damit ich kalkulieren kann ab wann mein Kollege ca. an der Holzbrücke durchfährt. 


Grüße und Vielen Dank! 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Stucka (1. Oktober 2017)

sorry, gerade erst gelesen, war im Kurzurlaub.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (1. Oktober 2017)

und Kollegen?? Wie wars für Euch??? Eindrücke, Erfahrungsberichte?? War jetzt zum 14. Mal am Start, davon 11x auf der Langstrecke. Bei der Auffahrt zur Gaisalpe und runter bis zum Abzweig nach der Schanze gefühlt mir weniger als 1 Bar im Vorderreifen unterwegs (wohl Macke am Ventil), am Abzweig war zum Glück Luftpumpe deponiert. Weit mehr rein als üblich und weiter. Entlang der Matschspur an der Stillach hat sich dann noch die Werkzeugtasche gelöst und ins Hinterrad drapiert. Aber sonst ok, Schlappold der übliche Härtetest, die Trails runter waren besser fahrbar, als nach dem Wetter in den letzten Tagen erwartet. Hauptsache ohne Crash und größeren Defekt gefinisht. Das heutige Wetter gestern wäre nicht gaaaanz so toll gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 329784 (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin auch die Extrem-Strecke gefahren. Davon abgesehen, dass ich schon fast bei den Schlusslichtern war, war es für mich persönlich eine ganz gute Leistung. Am Ende war es recht einsam, weil man nur noch vereinzelt andere Mitfahrer gesehen hat. Daher werde ich beim nächsten mal, falls ich nochmal teilnehme, nur die normale Marathonstrecke fahren.

Ja, beim Aufstieg zur Schlappold musste man schon die Zähne zusammenbeißen und die Schiebe- und Tragepassagen waren recht nervig. Nach der Abfahrt hatte ich dann auch ein paar Krämpfe im Oberschenkel, die sich aber zu Glück relativ schnell wieder gelegt haben. Der Rückweg nach Oberstdorf hat sich aber gezogen wie Kaugummi.

Schade fand ich, dass es an der Seealpe nur Getränke gab. Zum Glück hatte ich meinen Notfallriegel dabei, der die Zeit zur zweiten Station überbrückt hat; etwas mehr wäre aber nicht schlecht gewesen.

Allgemein war das Event ganz gut. Der Pfronten-Marathon hat aber alles ein kleines bisschen besser gemacht. 
Mit dem Wetter hatten wir aber echt Glück.


----------



## Stucka (1. Oktober 2017)

also beim nächsten Mal auf Lang würdest du die Strecke ja kennen und dich drauf einstellen können. Leichte Krampfansätze hatte ich auch, kommt wohl davon, dass ich bei den ruppigen Trails unter voller muskulärer Anspannung fahre (in den Vorjahren hats mich da schon ein paar Mal abgelegt). Ansonsten alles wie gehabt in Oberstdorf, Licht und Schatten, aber insgesamt ok. Waren auch schon mehr Teilnehmer am Start. Pfronten ist ja auch immer absolut das gleiche. Beide Veranstalter tun sich sehr schwer mit der Genehmigung der Strecke durch die Eigentümer. Oberstdorf geht üblicherweise nach der Seealpe nochmal locker 200 HM auf ruppigem Uphill hoch und dann erst runter. Ebenso ist der enge Pfad entlang der Stillach noch gut einen KM länger, gestern "durften" wir ja das Stück auf Teer fahren. Die offizielle Begründung Seealpe war Weidebetrieb, unten gabs keine Begründung. Ich vermute, dass da mal wieder Jemand auf "stur" gemacht hat.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Oktober 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> sorry, gerade erst gelesen, war im Kurzurlaub.....



Hi Stucka


Ok - nicht schlimm, habs mir halbwegs gedacht. 
Mein Kollege hat gemeint, dass es ideal gewesen wäre, wenn wir auch paar Tage im Allgäu hätten bleiben können, aber das wäre beruflich leider nicht gegangen. 

Aber auch als Kurztrip wars voll cool. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Stucka (1. Oktober 2017)

wenn de da mal geile und günstige Ferienwohnung brauchst, sag Bescheid. Oben auf Kamm zwischen Grüntensee und Rottachsee. Da könnt ihr euch mit dem Bike restlos verausgaben


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Oktober 2017)

Hi Stucka

Ich war ja das 1. Mal dabei, auf der 16er. Ist eine sehr schöne wellige Strecke in genialer Landschaft.

Mein Rennverlauf war ab kurz nach der Teilung der 16er und der 31er-Strecken sehr spannend - mehrfacher Positionswechsel mit einem anderen Fahrer.
Bergauf und bergab war er etwas schneller als ich, aufm Flachen oder fast Flachen war ich etwas schneller, und es lief gesamt sehr gut bei mir. 

Auch das mit dem fotografieren nahe der Brücke hat gut geklappt.  Thx nochmal für den Tipp. 
Hab gesamt ca. 40 FahrerInnen fotografiert und auch meinen Kollegen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Stucka schrieb:


> und Kollegen?? Wie wars für Euch??? Eindrücke, Erfahrungsberichte?? War jetzt zum 14. Mal am Start, davon 11x auf der Langstrecke. Bei der Auffahrt zur Gaisalpe und runter bis zum Abzweig nach der Schanze gefühlt mir weniger als 1 Bar im Vorderreifen unterwegs (wohl Macke am Ventil), am Abzweig war zum Glück Luftpumpe deponiert. Weit mehr rein als üblich und weiter. Entlang der Matschspur an der Stillach hat sich dann noch die Werkzeugtasche gelöst und ins Hinterrad drapiert. Aber sonst ok, Schlappold der übliche Härtetest, die Trails runter waren besser fahrbar, als nach dem Wetter in den letzten Tagen erwartet. Hauptsache ohne Crash und größeren Defekt gefinisht. Das heutige Wetter gestern wäre nicht gaaaanz so toll gewesen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Oktober 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> wenn de da mal geile und günstige Ferienwohnung brauchst, sag Bescheid. Oben auf Kamm zwischen Grüntensee und Rottachsee. Da könnt ihr euch mit dem Bike restlos verausgaben



Thx !  - werde bei Bedarf gerne darauf zurückkommen.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Deleted 329784 (2. Oktober 2017)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Thx !  - werde bei Bedarf gerne darauf zurückkommen.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwaldbiker



Verpasst habt Ihr bei dem Wetter, glaube ich, nicht viel.
Zeig doch mal Deine schönen Bilder. Ich bin sicher nicht dabei, dafür war ich zu langsam


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Oktober 2017)

Hi Igelrad




Igelrad schrieb:


> Ich bin auch die Extrem-Strecke gefahren. Davon abgesehen, dass ich schon fast bei den Schlusslichtern war, war es für mich persönlich eine ganz gute Leistung.



Gut. 



> Am Ende war es recht einsam, weil man nur noch vereinzelt andere Mitfahrer gesehen hat. Daher werde ich beim nächsten mal, falls ich nochmal teilnehme, nur die normale Marathonstrecke fahren.



Das mit dem - im Race einsam sein - kenne ich auch aus manchen Rennen, diesmal war es zum Glück aber anders. 
Es ist dann schwer sich in langen Anstiegen oder auf geraden Flachstücken anhaltend zum idealen Renntempo zu motivieren. Geht mir zumindest so.



> Ja, beim Aufstieg zur Schlappold musste man schon die Zähne zusammenbeißen und die Schiebe- und Tragepassagen waren recht nervig. Nach der Abfahrt hatte ich dann auch ein paar Krämpfe im Oberschenkel, die sich aber zu Glück relativ schnell wieder gelegt haben. Der Rückweg nach Oberstdorf hat sich aber gezogen wie Kaugummi.



Ist der Aufstieg zum Schlappold einer der extrem steilen Wiesenweganstiege ?



> Schade fand ich, dass es an der Seealpe nur Getränke gab. Zum Glück hatte ich meinen Notfallriegel dabei, der die Zeit zur zweiten Station überbrückt hat; etwas mehr wäre aber nicht schlecht gewesen.



Schade, aber gut, dass du immerhin keinen Hungerast bekommen hast.
Ist mir schon 2 mal bei Races passiert als ich noch relativer Neuling war. Grade wenn man eine lange Strecke fährt, kann sowas heftig sein.



> Allgemein war das Event ganz gut. Der Pfronten-Marathon hat aber alles ein kleines bisschen besser gemacht.



In Pfronten bin ich nur einmal vor 4 oder 5 Jahren mitgefahren - mir hat bei der 26 Km / 960 Hm Strecke der obere Teil der Breitenbergabfahrt nicht so gefallen. Ein paar Tage vorher gab es Hochwasser ud deshalb war es stark ausgeschwemmt und grobschottrig ohne Feinanteil, fast schon geröllig.
Mehrere andere um mich rum hatten Stürze, ich zwar nicht, aber dafür war ich in dieser Abfahrt nur sehr! langsam und angespannt unterwegs.
Auf den letzten fast flachen Abschnitten im Talgrund konnte ich leider nichtmehr richtig Tempo fahren, da ich am langen Anstieg zu unrhythmisch gefahren bin. Mal gucken ob ich doch mal wieder mitfahre - aber ist halt noch weiter als Oberstdorf von hier aus. Nahezu 300 Km einfach.



> Mit dem Wetter hatten wir aber echt Glück.



Jap. 



Igelrad schrieb:


> Verpasst habt Ihr bei dem Wetter, glaube ich, nicht viel.
> Zeig doch mal Deine schönen Bilder. Ich bin sicher nicht dabei, dafür war ich zu langsam



Ja, kann sein.

Tja ich weiß nicht ob es jeder/m der von mir fotografierten Recht wäre, wenn ich hier ihr/sein Bild zeigen würde, deshalb kannst mir entweder gerne per PN oder aber hier deine Startnummer schreiben dann gucke ich gerne, ob ich dich drauf habe. 

Sorry - mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass du leider garnicht drauf sein kannst weil bis zu der Zeit zu der ich fotografiert habe, gerademal die vordersten der 60er Strecke dort vorbeigekommen sein können. (mehr Zeit hatte ich wegen der weiten Heimfahrt nicht)

@Alle: Wer von euch 31 Km oder 49 Km gefahren ist könnte evtl. auf einem Bild drauf sein. Wer mag kann mir seine Startnummer hier oder per PN schreiben dann gucke ich ob ich euch drauf habe.



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1 (3. Oktober 2017)

Hier ein paar Impressionen von der 60km-Strecke:




Gruss
Sven


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2017)

sven1 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Impressionen von der 60km-Strecke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sven1


Da hast interessante Videosequenzen gezeigt. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## FreeriderMuc (4. Oktober 2018)

Moinsen zusammen!
Ist dieses Jahr auch jemand aus dem Forum am Start? Wettervorhersage sieht ja ganz gut aus.


----------



## pib (4. Oktober 2018)

ja bin dabei.

Übrigens: das ist die letzte Ausgabe. Schnell anmelden, wer nochmal dabei sein will.


----------



## Stucka (4. Oktober 2018)

wie kommst du da drauf??


----------



## pib (4. Oktober 2018)

Die Haupt-Organisatoren hören auf (Altersbedingt bzw. zu viel Arbeit) und ohne die, wird es den Marathon in dieser Form nicht mehr geben. Es ist definitiv die letzte Veranstalltung, oder es passiert ein Wunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (4. Oktober 2018)

Das wäre sehr schade....
Gibts da Infos woher du das  weißt!?
Wollte eig wegen meiner Schulter nicht mitfahren,überlege mir jetzt aber doch ernsthaft mich ggf vor Ort zu melden.
Wäre ja schade wenn so ein Klassiker nicht auf meiner Liste abgehakt wäre....


----------



## pib (4. Oktober 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Gibts da Infos woher du das  weißt!?



Ich wohne da und der Flurfunk funktioniert ganz gut in dem Dorf.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (4. Oktober 2018)

Ok schau mer mal wenn dann wird’s eh nur die 50 km oder ggf die 31 km Runde...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Oktober 2018)

FreeriderMuc schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen!
> Ist dieses Jahr auch jemand aus dem Forum am Start? Wettervorhersage sieht ja ganz gut aus.



Hi Freerider Muc


Ich fahre die ganz kurze Strecke mit. Bin in 2017 das 1. Mal dort mitgefahren und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Ich mache einen 3 Tage Kurzurlaub daraus. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Oktober 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Die Haupt-Organisatoren hören auf (Altersbedingt bzw. zu viel Arbeit) und ohne die, wird es den Marathon in dieser Form nicht mehr geben. Es ist definitiv die letzte Veranstalltung, oder es passiert ein Wunder.



Hi pib


Oje das wäre aber wirklich sehr schade ! 

Ich hoffe ganz stark, dass sich unerwartet doch jemand anderer findet, der diese schöne Veranstaltung weiterführt. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## pib (4. Oktober 2018)

Da sehe ich schwarz. Die Strecke führt über soviel Privatgrund mit vielen, vielen, vielen unterschiedlichen Besitzern. Das soll jedes Jahr ein neuer Kampf mit denen gewesen sein, damit die ihr OK geben. Wenn du nicht kennst und die "gleiche Sprache sprichst" dann hast keine Chance.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Oktober 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Da sehe ich schwarz.







> Die Strecke führt über soviel Privatgrund mit vielen, vielen, vielen unterschiedlichen Besitzern. Das soll jedes Jahr ein neuer Kampf mit denen gewesen sein, damit die ihr OK geben. Wenn du nicht kennst und die "gleiche Sprache sprichst" dann hast keine Chance.



Oh, sehr viele verschiedene Besitzer machen die Sache wirklich aufwändig und schwierig. 
Naja, dann können wir wirklich nur auf ein Wunder hoffen. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## FreeriderMuc (4. Oktober 2018)

Hab mich für die lange Runde angemeldet. Schauen wir mal.

Was zieht ihr für Klamotten an, morgens wird es ja wohl noch recht frisch sein. Vor allem beim warten am Start. Denke Beinlinge und eine Windstopperjacke werde ich wohl einpacken. Da wird das Trikot aber voll, Rucksack mag ich aber auch nicht unbedingt.

Ist mein erstes MTB Rennen.  Bin bisher früher nur DH Rennen gefahren und RTFs auf dem Rennrad.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Oktober 2018)

FreeriderMuc schrieb:


> Hab mich für die lange Runde angemeldet. Schauen wir mal.
> 
> Was zieht ihr für Klamotten an, morgens wird es ja wohl noch recht frisch sein. Vor allem beim warten am Start. Denke Beinlinge und eine Windstopperjacke werde ich wohl einpacken. Da wird das Trikot aber voll, Rucksack mag ich aber auch nicht unbedingt.



Ja, frisch sein wird es wohl. Zwischen +5° und maximal +10° tippe ich mal. Ich ziehe zumindest beim Warmfahren eine lange Hose über die kurze. Und eine Trikotjacke übers kurze Trikot.

Kurz vor dem Start lege ich dann die Jacke ins Auto. Evtl. auch die lange Hose, aber das ist noch nicht ganz sicher. Da ich nur die kürzeste Strecke fahre, bin ich eh früh wieder im Ziel und fahre evtl. in langer Hose. Mal schauen.

Das entscheide ich dann ganz kurzfristig.
Ich gucke, dass ich 1,5 bis 2 Std. vorm Start vor Ort bin, da ich mich recht lang warmfahre, gerade wenn ich kurze Renn-Strecken fahre finde ich das lange Warmfahren recht wichtig.



> Ist mein erstes MTB Rennen.  Bin bisher früher nur DH Rennen gefahren und RTFs auf dem Rennrad.



Ahja  super - dann ists recht krass, dass du gleich die Extremstrecke fahren willst, aber finde ich trotzdem gut. 
Teil dir das Race am besten gut ein. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## pib (4. Oktober 2018)

Die Extremstrecke wird dir den Stecker ziehen. Spätestens beim hochschieben zur Schlappold Alpe wirst du kot***. Aber hey. Ist ja das letzte Mal. Geil wirds.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeriderMuc (4. Oktober 2018)

Bin mal gespannt. 200km auf dem Rennrad mit 4000HM war bisher das anstregendste dieses Jahr.


----------



## ettan (4. Oktober 2018)

Morgens wirds recht frisch sein, heute gegen Mittag wurde es deutlich wärmer. Denke, Trikot und Weste mit Armlinge (wenn gewüscht) wird reichen. Wettervorhersage ist ja ok (Stand heute Morgen)

Extremstrecke, da gibst es Dir Jahresende richtig 

Ich fahr nur die kleine, dank Erkältung


----------



## Stucka (4. Oktober 2018)

erstes MTB-Rennen und dann gleich Oberstdorf-Extrem-Strecke? Respekt! Ich fahr am Samstag zum 15. Mal mit. Allerdings switche ich dieses Jahr erstmals auf die 49 KM, man ist ja nicht mehr der Jüngste  Klamotten ist immer so eine Sache. Spätestens am Anstieg zur Gaisalpe verflucht man jedes Teil, dass man zu viel angezogen hat. Dann lieber beim Start etwas bibbern. Wenn du Begleitperson dabei hast, kannst du ja 5 Minuten vor Startschuss noch ablegen. Samstag soll super Wetter werden. Spätestens bei der Streckenteilung haben wir voll Sonne. Im Anstieg zur Schlappold hoch haste dann die Sonne im Rücken. 

Kenn Jemand aus der Orga und hab mal nachgefragt, was an den Gerüchten dran ist. Tatsächlich hängt der Fortbestand vom Bikemarathon davon ab, ob die Lücken im Orga-Team kompensiert werden können. Das jährliche Theater mit den Grundbesitzern (=Oberstdorfer "Rechtler") ist sattsam bekannt. Kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das für das Orgateam jedes Jahr Theater hoch 4 ist.


----------



## pib (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre seit 2012 durchgehend mit und wollte irgenwann den Rekord mit den meisten Teilnahmen am Stück halten.... wird wohl nix


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2018)

Hi


Leider habe ich mich erkältet und konnte daher meinen Kurzurlaub nicht antreten.  
Ich hoffe sehr stark, dass sich doch neue Leute finden um die Lücken im Orga-Team zu schließen, damit es den Feneberg Marathon in 2019 noch gibt. 

Gab es ja bei anderen Marathons trotz arbeitsaufwändiger Durchführung schon. 


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. Oktober 2018)

Bin au net mitgefahren.Über 320 Km Fahrt und die zusätzlichen Kosten haben mich dann doch abgeschreckt.
Das die Schulter au noch rumzickt,tut ihr übriges...
Hoffe das die Veranstaltung noch mal die Kurve kriegt,und die nächsten Jahre weiter wie gewohnt statt findet.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Oktober 2018)

Hi Bindsteinracer




Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Bin au net mitgefahren.Über 320 Km Fahrt und die zusätzlichen Kosten haben mich dann doch abgeschreckt.



Ja, das verstehe ich gut. Du hast noch um ein ganzes Stück weiter zu fahren als ich. 



> Das die Schulter au noch rumzickt,tut ihr übriges...



Oje.  Da wünsche ich dir gute Besserung. 



> Hoffe das die Veranstaltung noch mal die Kurve kriegt,und die nächsten Jahre weiter wie gewohnt statt findet.


[/QUOTE]

Ja, da können wir nur das Beste hoffen. 



Viele Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. Oktober 2018)

Wurde Ende Juni operiert Schulter Rockwood 3 sprich alle Bänder durch.
Merke insbesondere beim Mtb wie die Schulter ab und an schmerzt.
Kondition geht so fehlen durch das Fahrverbot halt einige Trainingskilometer!
Wer ist denn jetzt mitgefahren,gabs genauere Infos wegen der Veranstaltung?


----------



## pib (6. Oktober 2018)

Es war großartig. Perfektes Wetter. Tolle Strecke. Super Leut. Hoffen wir für 2019 das Beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. Oktober 2018)

Aber ne konkrete Aussage über ein evtl Aus bzw wie es weitergeht wurde nicht genannt?


----------



## pib (7. Oktober 2018)

Habe ich jedenfalls nicht mit bekommen. Aber wie gesagt, die Lücke im Orgateam ist schwer zu füllen. Wenn ich verlässliches erfahre melde ich mich...


----------



## Stucka (7. Oktober 2018)

War richtig geil! Kleinere Streckenänderungen vor der Stillach-Überquerung, dadurch ein paar mehr trailige Abschnitte. Katastrophe war der angepriesene "neutralisierte" Start. Ich versteh das einfach nicht, das mitten im Ort ein paar unserer Zeitgenossen knallhart über die Bürgersteige holzen, reindappen als wäre die Ziellinie schon am Ortsende, andere gefährden, Stürze provozieren und dann beim ersten Anstieg zur Gaisalpe (auch schon vorher) abplatzen. Schuld war natürlich auch das Führungsfahrzeug. Statt das "neutralisierte" Tempo vorzugeben, orgeln die schon mit über 50 durch Oberstdorf. Kein Wunder, dass die Meute dann kein Erbarmen mehr kennt. Nun gut, funktioniert nirgends, wieso sollte es dann in Oberstdorf funzen.

Also im OK geht man davon aus, dass es auch 2019 ein Oberstdorf-Marathon gibt. Allein die Kombi mit dem "Zsämed Duss-Festival" hat für extrem viel Frequenz gesorgt. So voll war die doch späte Siegerehrung (ich find das nicht gut, wenn das Gros um 13 Uhr drin ist und dann noch 2 Stunden auf die Ehrung gewartet werden muss) noch nie, war echt eine tolle Kulisse. Stimmung war sowieso top. Wenn sich wieder Aktivisten für das OK finden lassen, die den Kampf mit den Grundstücksbesitzern führen wollen (in Oberstdorf noch krasser wie sonst im Allgäu), kommen vielleicht auch ein paar neue Ideen dazu, die das Ganze noch mehr aufwerten. Wäre super! Die verschiedenen Strecken sind schon mal top. Super wäre, wenn man während dem Rennen entscheiden könnte, ob man auf die Extrem-Strecke abbiegt oder den Marathon durchzieht. 

Hoffen wir auf 2019!


----------



## pib (7. Oktober 2018)

Du wurdest interviewt im Startbereich, oder? Der Hinweis auf 15x am Start und das erste mal alterbedingt auf der “kleinen“ Runde haben dich verraten.

Hast deine wunschzeit erreicht? Ich bin in 02:29:58 angekommen. Allerdings hat sich meine Hinterrad Bremsscheibe komplett gelöst, sodass ich das letzte renndrittel gehandicapt war.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Oktober 2018)

Hi pib




pib schrieb:


> Habe ich jedenfalls nicht mit bekommen. Aber wie gesagt, die Lücke im Orgateam ist schwer zu füllen.



Ich hoffe ganz ! stark, dass es trotzdem klappt. 



> Wenn ich verlässliches erfahre melde ich mich...



Das wäre super! 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Stucka (8. Oktober 2018)

@ pib. Ja war tatsächlich ich. Bin da blöd am Gitter gestanden, dann kam das Mikro auf mich zu  Also unter 2.30 keine Chance, sind dann 2.42 geworden. Ich wüsste tatsächlich nicht, wo ich da noch Zeit hätte rausfahren können. Bin aber mehr als zufrieden gewesen. Deine Zeit ist ja der Hammer und das mit defektem Trumm. Sauber, gratuliere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (8. Oktober 2018)

Stucka schrieb:


> @ pib. Ja war tatsächlich ich. Bin da blöd am Gitter gestanden, dann kam das Mikro auf mich zu  Also unter 2.30 keine Chance, sind dann 2.42 geworden. Ich wüsste tatsächlich nicht, wo ich da noch Zeit hätte rausfahren können. Bin aber mehr als zufrieden gewesen. Deine Zeit ist ja der Hammer und das mit defektem Trumm. Sauber, gratuliere!



Danke. War ein doch ein cooles Interview von dir! Heile ankommen und Spaß gehabt zu haben ist das Wichtigste. Die Strecke fordert einen schon ordentlich. Vor allem der Teil nach der Fluß Überquerung ist mit meinem Hardtail und Lauf-Gabel wirklich unschön zu fahren. Hier hat sich auch meine HR Scheibenbremse von der Nabe gelöst. Ich werde für nächste Renn-Saison wohl  ein bischen umbauen. Fox32 Gabel und ordentliche Laufräder mit 6-Loch Aufnahme und nicht dieser DT-Swiss Adabter Mist....


----------



## FreeriderMuc (8. Oktober 2018)

War echt ein top Veranstaltung! Das direkt beim Start mit über 40 durch Oberstdorf geballert wird, hat mich auch gewundert. Da gab es dann auch die ersten Stürze... Da ich viel zum wandern/bergsteigen in den Bergen unterwegs bin, fand ich die Schiebe- / Tragestellen gar nicht so schlimm. Ist aber eher untypisch für einen Marathon, oder?

Bin dann auf der extrem Strecke 88. von 174 Finishern geworden mit einer Zeit von 3:57. Bin zufrieden!


----------



## Stucka (8. Oktober 2018)

also auf Extrem ist alles unter 4 Stunden ein echter Hammer. Respekt. Die Jahre zuvor bin ich auch immer Extrem gefahren, aber da es immer irgendwelche Änderungen gab (letztes Jahr fiel die Passage oberhalb der Seealpe weg und auch die Stillachüberquerung war direkter) sind die Zeiten nicht hundertprozentig vergleichbar. Dieses Jahr hab ich mir für den Marathon entschieden, weil ich keinen Bock mehr auf die Tragepassage Schlappold und den knackigen Trail runter hatte. Da hats mich schon einige Mal aufgestellt. So viel Schieben/Tragen wie in Oberstdorf ist tatsächlich nicht die Norm, ist aber auch bedingt durch die Verweigerung von Durchfahrten durch Eigentümer. Aber so hat Oberstdorf auch einen eigenen Charakter.

Ob der Katzenboalen noch unter uns ist, der nach der Einfahrt auf den Wirtschaftsweg Richtung Rubi von links nach rechts durch das Feld geflutscht ist. Mei, hats den dernudelt. Da sind mindestens 10 Bikes drüber, und wie! Aber irgendwie ist der auf die andere Seite gekommen, geschüttelt, und weg....


----------



## FreeriderMuc (8. Oktober 2018)

Hab fürs Rennradforum einen längeren Bericht geschrieben. Ich hoffe das ist okay das ich den hierein kopiere:

Kurze Vorgeschichte
Eigentlich komme ich aus der MTB Ecke und bin vor 20 Jahren meine ersten Downhillrennen (damals gab es sogar noch eine Hardtailklasse) auf dem MTB gefahren. War auch unter anderem dreimal beim Megavalanche am Start bis ich mein Big Bike vor sieben Jahren verkauft habe. Nachwuchs war unterwegs und die überschaubare freie Zeit hab ich mit wandern/bergsteigen/klettern verbracht. Vor einigen Jahren schaffte ich mir dann ein klassisches 29er Hardtail an, was ich vor allem für bike & hikes nutze, aber auch gerne mal eine Runde Trails an der Isar, etc. fahre. Letztes Jahr hat mich dann das Rennradfieber gepackt und ich hab in einem Jahr nun gut 5000km auf dem Rennrad gefahren und war auch bei zwei RTFs (Rosenheimer Radmarathon 220km und Wendelsteinrundfahrt 170km) am Start. Nachdem es nun im Herbst aber keine Rennradveranstaltungen mehr hier in der Gegend gab, stach mir in der Termindatenbank der Oberstdorfer MTB Marathon ins Auge. Und wieso nicht mal ein MTB Marathon Rennen ausprobieren? Herausfordernd muss es schon sein, also gleich mal für die „Extrem“ Variante mit 61km und etwas über 2.000HM angemeldet. Wenn schon, denn schon. Vom Rennrad ist man ja eh andere Distanzen gewohnt... 

Samstagmorgen also um kurz nach fünf von München nach Oberstdorf gedüst und dank wenig Verkehr konnte ich in Ruhe die Startnummer abholen und dann auch noch entspannt frühstücken. Es war morgens dann doch wärmer als gedacht (12 Grad), Armlinge sollten reichen und zur Not noch eine kleine Windstopperjacke eingepackt und zum Start gerollt. Da war schon gut was los und ich stellte mich so ca. im hinteren Drittel an. Hab mich dann noch nett mit einem Mitstreiter unterhalten (der letztes Jahr im Rahmen der Ritchey Challenge einen schönen Stahlrahmen hier in Oberstdorf gewann, wenn du auch hier bist, dann schönen Gruß!) und dann ging es auch schon per neutralisiertem Start los. Wow, das fängt aber gut an, durch Oberstdorf ballerten ca. 200 Teilnehmer mit über 40 durch die engen Gassen. Dachte der neutralisierte Start ist dafür das Tempo etwas rauszunehmen? Aber ich bin gut durchgekommen, wenn es auch schon die ersten Stürze gab. Eigentlich bekloppt, wenn man sich die Distanz anschaut. Beim ersten Anstieg zur See-Alm zog sich dann aber schnell alles auseinander und ich hab mich auf mein Tempo konzentriert. Kurz vor dem Ende des ersten Anstiegs gab es dann auch die erste Versorgungsstation wo ich mich schon wie ein Profi fühlte als ich mir im Fahren einen Becher Wasser griff und den anschließend direkt in eine große Tonne warf ohne anzuhalten.  Dann begann auch bald schon die erste Abfahrt und ich konnte mir auf den Schottertrails um einige Plätze verbessern. Bei der Schiebepassagen bergab (fahren war dort verboten, aber bis auf Vertrider fährt das sicherlich auch keiner, ein extrem! verblockter Trail) konnte man sich dann etwas ausruhen bis es dann über eine Skipiste ins Tal ging. Die nasse Wiese war gar nicht so ohne, aber irgendwie konnte ich dann doch noch einige Plätze gut machen. Ganz fremd ist mir das Thema Downhill ja wie erwähnt nicht.

Anschließend ging es im munteren auf- und ab zur Spielmannsau. Hier waren auch tlw. nette Singelrails zu fahren. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Auch die Langlaufübungsstrecke war lustig mit den ganzen Wellen. Die zweite und dritte Versorgungsstation hab ich dann links liegen gelassen, hatte noch genug zu trinken (zwei 0,75l Flaschen waren vielleicht etwas zu großzügig geplant) aber zwischendurch mal einen Riegel gemampft. Nicht weil ich Hunger hatte, aber weil ich wusste der 1.000HM Schlussanstieg kommt ja noch…. Bald ging es dann los mit dem letzten Anstieg zum Fellhorn. Der begann mit einem recht steilen Single Trail, wo ich, als der Boden zu weich wurde, auch schieben musste. Aber das war egal, denn kurze Zeit später begann eh der Wandertag! Ca. 150HM musste man sein bike schieben, tragen, wie auch immer, denn das war zwar ein schöner Wanderweg, aber absolut fahruntauglich. Als begeisterter Bergsteiger, kam mir das aber auch nicht so ungelegen und was muss, das muss. Irgendwann war aber auch die Forststraße wieder erreicht und man konnte endlich weiterfahren. Der Anstieg hat sich dann aber echt gezogen! Man, man! Mehr als einmal hab ich überlegt ob ich mal eine Runde schieben soll, hab’s dann aber doch gelassen, die Ehre und so, ihr kennt das ja. Überholt haben mich dort aber nur eine Handvoll Fahrer und ich selber konnte mir auch den einen oder anderen schnappen. Am höchsten Punkt wartete dann die letzte Versorgungsstation wo ich schnell einen Becher Coke exte, das war auch nötig! Und dann ging es auch schon rasant runter. Zunächst wieder auf Schotterwegen (wieder Stürze anderer Teilnehmer) aber auch bald zu einem tollen Singletrail, den ich bis auf ein paar Meter auch komplett fahren konnte. War aber gar nicht so ohne und einmal war es ganz schön knapp und ich wäre auch den Abhang runtergerasselt! Anschließend dann auch noch eine recht steile Teerstraße runter, mein Tacho zeigte 79kmh! So schnell war ich auf dem MTB noch nie. Und dann war man auch schon fast in Oberstdorf. Unterwegs konnte ich noch ein paar Plätze gut machen (im Ergebnis gesehen, das der letzte den ich überholte aber auch Baujahr 1958 war, also nix zum drauf einbilden  ) und als ich sicher war das mich keiner mehr einholen kann, und der nächste auch zu weit weg war, die letzten Meter etwas entspannter ins Ziel gerollt. Die große Uhr zeigte: 3h:57min

Nach einem alkoholfreien Weißbier (3€, nix für lau, das war bei den Rennrad RTFs aber besser!) erstmal zum bike wash. Danach auf die Ergebnisliste geschaut, 88. bin ich geworden (174 gefinished hab ich später daheim gesehen). Da ich alleine da war und zu Hause die Familie wartetet, hab ich dann aber auch bald zusammengepackt und bin bei schönstem sonnigen Herbstwetter nach Hause gedüst. War ja schließlich mein Hochzeitstag…

Fazit: Schön Veranstaltung bei bestem Herbstwetter. Das Allgäu in goldenen Oktober hat natürlich seinen Reiz. Das Wetter kann Anfang Oktober aber auch ein ganz anderes sein.


----------



## Deleted 329784 (8. Oktober 2018)

Netter Bericht.
Die großen grünen Tonnen sind aber nicht für die gebrauchten Becher da


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Oktober 2018)

Hi Stucka



Stucka schrieb:


> Also im OK geht man davon aus, dass es auch 2019 ein Oberstdorf-Marathon gibt. Allein die Kombi mit dem "Zsämed Duss-Festival" hat für extrem viel Frequenz gesorgt.



Das klingt doch recht gut, dass es zumindest wieder geplant zu sein scheint.  



> So voll war die doch späte Siegerehrung (ich find das nicht gut, wenn das Gros um 13 Uhr drin ist und dann noch 2 Stunden auf die Ehrung gewartet werden muss) noch nie, war echt eine tolle Kulisse. Stimmung war sowieso top. Wenn sich wieder Aktivisten für das OK finden lassen, die den Kampf mit den Grundstücksbesitzern führen wollen (in Oberstdorf noch krasser wie sonst im Allgäu),



Ah, ist das im Allgäu generell schwierig ?... 



> Hoffen wir auf 2019!



Jap. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. Oktober 2018)

Hi Freerider Muc


Da hast einen schönen und interessanten Bericht geschrieben. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




FreeriderMuc schrieb:


> Hab fürs Rennradforum einen längeren Bericht geschrieben. Ich hoffe das ist okay das ich den hierein kopiere:
> 
> Kurze Vorgeschichte
> Eigentlich komme ich aus der MTB Ecke und bin vor 20 Jahren meine ersten Downhillrennen (damals gab es sogar noch eine Hardtailklasse) auf dem MTB gefahren. War auch unter anderem... Oktober aber auch ein ganz anderes sein.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Februar 2019)

Hi Stucka


Nachdem ich leider in 2018 nicht beim Feneberg Marathon mitfahren konnte, hatte ich sehr gehofft, dass ich doch in 2019 mitfahren könnte aber jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass er nicht stattfinden wird, man aber sehr hofft, dass er in 2020 wieder stattfinden kann. 
Sehr schade, hoffentlich! klappt es in, bzw. ab 2020 dann wieder. 



Stucka schrieb:


> Also im OK geht man davon aus, dass es auch 2019 ein Oberstdorf-Marathon gibt. Allein die Kombi mit dem "Zsämed Duss-Festival" hat für extrem viel Frequenz gesorgt. So voll war die doch späte Siegerehrung (ich find das nicht gut, wenn das Gros um 13 Uhr drin ist und dann noch 2 Stunden auf die Ehrung gewartet werden muss) noch nie, war echt eine tolle Kulisse. Stimmung war sowieso top. Wenn sich wieder Aktivisten für das OK finden lassen, die den Kampf mit den Grundstücksbesitzern führen wollen (in Oberstdorf noch krasser wie sonst im Allgäu), kommen vielleicht auch ein paar neue Ideen dazu, die das Ganze noch mehr aufwerten. Wäre super! Die verschiedenen Strecken sind schon mal top. Super wäre, wenn man während dem Rennen entscheiden könnte, ob man auf die Extrem-Strecke abbiegt oder den Marathon durchzieht.
> 
> Hoffen wir auf 2019!





Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Deleted 329784 (26. Februar 2019)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Stucka
> 
> 
> Nachdem ich leider in 2018 nicht beim Feneberg Marathon mitfahren konnte, hatte ich sehr gehofft, dass ich doch in 2019 mitfahren könnte aber jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass er nicht stattfinden wird, man aber sehr hofft, dass er in 2020 wieder stattfinden kann.
> ...



Hast Du eine Quelle?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Februar 2019)

Igelrad schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Quelle?



Tja, ich habe das leider nur vom Newsletter der Renn-Challenge den ich per E-Mail bekommen habe, erfahren. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Februar 2019)

Igelrad schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Quelle?



Gerade gefunden: 
Auf der Homepage der Rennserie - Link: www.mountainbike-challenge.de steht es auch: 

Brauchst nur ganz nach unten scrollen, und dann links bzw. direkt daneben rechts stehen die Hinweise auf Oberstdorf und Thurmansbang. 

Wirklich sehr schade aber ist nicht zu ändern. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Deleted 329784 (26. Februar 2019)

Sehr schade 
Hoffe es klappt 2020 wieder.

Aber dann passt es ja ganz gut, dass der Kempten Marathon dieses Jahr auf Ende September verschoben wurde, statt April.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. Februar 2019)

Igelrad schrieb:


> Sehr schade
> Hoffe es klappt 2020 wieder.



Ja, das kann man nur hoffen.



> Aber dann passt es ja ganz gut, dass der Kempten Marathon dieses Jahr auf Ende September verschoben wurde, statt April.


[/QUOTE]

Hmm.. für die meisten wird das ok sein, aber ich als absoluter Kurzstreckenfan finde schon die 39 Km/ 750 Hm im Race zu lang.
Meine Trainingstouren sind zwar oft deutlich länger, aber im Race mag ichs seit ein paar Jahren gerne sehr kurz.

Vor einigen Jahren bin ich vereinzelt auch bis zu 94 Km Strecken im Rennen gefahren, aber inzwischen macht mir das keinen so Spaß mehr.


----------



## Deleted 329784 (27. Februar 2019)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ja, das kann man nur hoffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann verpasst Du in Oberstdorf aber den besten Teil, den gibt's nämlich nur auf der Extrem Strecke 
Naja, mal vom Tragestück abgesehen...


----------



## Stucka (6. Mai 2019)

schade, das es keine Begründung für die Absage gibt. Nachdem sich der Heckmairandi und seine Crew aus der Orga zurückgezogen hat, waren Probleme zu erwarten (vor allem, was die Strecken betrifft). Bin gespannt, ob der Marathon nach der "Zwangspause" nochmal den Bogen kriegt. Wäre sehr schade drum. In Kombi mit der Outdoor-Messe war das 2018 eine tolle Geschichte. Aber die Streckenproblematik unterliegt in Oberstdorf eigenen Gesetzen.


----------



## pib (6. Mai 2019)

In diesem Format wird es den Feneberg Marathon nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Mai 2019)

Hi Stucka




Stucka schrieb:


> schade, das es keine Begründung für die Absage gibt. Nachdem sich der Heckmairandi und seine Crew aus der Orga zurückgezogen hat, waren Probleme zu erwarten (vor allem, was die Strecken betrifft).



Ok. 



> Bin gespannt, ob der Marathon nach der "Zwangspause" nochmal den Bogen kriegt. Wäre sehr schade drum. In Kombi mit der Outdoor-Messe war das 2018 eine tolle Geschichte.



Ja, hoffentlich



> Aber die Streckenproblematik unterliegt in Oberstdorf eigenen Gesetzen.



Ist das dort so krass ? 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Mai 2019)

Hi pib




pib schrieb:


> In diesem Format wird es den Feneberg Marathon nicht mehr geben.



Was heißt das genau ? Dass es ab 2020 höchstens noch ein XC-Race gibt ? 

Oder heißt es, dass es nur eine einzige Marathon-Strecke gibt ?

Oder ist es noch völlig unklar ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## pib (7. Mai 2019)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi pib
> 
> Oder ist es noch völlig unklar ?



Richtig.

Aber, durch den Weggang der Heckmairs aus dem Orgateam, wird man die "Rechtler" nicht mehr unter einen Hut bringen. Daher (meine Vermutung) wird es keinen Feneberg-Marathon unter dem Hut der Ritchey-Challange in naher Zukunft mehr geben. 

Ich weiß, das es ein paar angagierte Kräfte in Oberstdorf gibt, die etwas auf die Beine stellen wollen, aber wie und wann und in welcher Form, da habe ich auch noch keine Informationen zu.

BG pib


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

